# Salomon dancehaul pro



## Surgeon (Apr 13, 2020)

I like Salomon but had no clue they were putting out a pro version of this board (I see it's an Evo exclusive, that's why).
I love the look of this one way better than the regular version.


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)




----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

Me likey 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## suntaimatty (May 23, 2021)

Looks great but I see they only have the 152 left.

Sent from my SM-A015T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Surgeon (Apr 13, 2020)

suntaimatty said:


> Looks great but I see they only have the 152 left.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A015T1 using Tapatalk


Acutally, based on the specs "sheet" at the bottom, I think they only had it made in 152. With a WW of 264 that makes it quite the versatile board for a LOT of people considering what its intended to do.


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

@Phedder totally called it in his review. And its a stunner!


----------



## suntaimatty (May 23, 2021)

Yeah with that waist width it makes sense. But I wouldn't be surprised to see them offer more size choices next year like Gnu did with the Gremlin. 

Sent from my SM-A015T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

Would the 152 work for someone who weighs 140lb?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Surgeon (Apr 13, 2020)

suntaimatty said:


> Yeah with that waist width it makes sense. But I wouldn't be surprised to see them offer more size choices next year like Gnu did with the Gremlin.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A015T1 using Tapatalk


That'd be damned cool...


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

robotfood99 said:


> @Phedder totally called it in his review. And its a stunner!


I'm both happy and sad because it's Evo exclusive hah. I've got the regular 152 on the way for this seasons party boarding. Hoping they make this in the full size run and available through Salomon for next season so I can get the 157 Pro too!



Jkb818 said:


> Would the 152 work for someone who weighs 140lb?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Absolutely, with the pro construction it should push it a little more to the freeride side of things at that weight.


----------



## Graham14 (Nov 18, 2021)

She's here! Can't wait to get out on the new Pro model! It feels slightly stiffer by touch and while strapped in but the real test will be on snow! I'll repost back for sure.


----------



## woodhouse (Jan 18, 2013)

Graham14 said:


> She's here! Can't wait to get out on the new Pro model! It feels slightly stiffer by touch and while strapped in but the real test will be on snow! I'll repost back for sure.
> View attachment 159874


what a beauttt.....very eager to hear this comparison!


----------



## kamakani (Dec 21, 2021)

Graham14 said:


> She's here! Can't wait to get out on the new Pro model! It feels slightly stiffer by touch and while strapped in but the real test will be on snow! I'll repost back for sure.
> View attachment 159874


I just ordered one. Any updates? I'm anxious to to get a review.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Graham14 said:


> She's here! Can't wait to get out on the new Pro model! It feels slightly stiffer by touch and while strapped in but the real test will be on snow! I'll repost back for sure.
> View attachment 159874


Any updates? @Graham14


----------



## Nelsnow (Dec 20, 2017)

I got the Pro last week and have 2 days on it now. I also have the standard version on the way, so I feel a little irresponsible coming in without a proper comparison reference point but, here goes!
Ridden with: Rome Katanas & K2 Maysis Boots
My Stats:
5'8" 193 lbs and size 9 boot.
Intermediate to advanced All-Mountain/Intermediate Freestyle
I'm trying to give this some perspective as an experienced (22 yrs riding averaging about 30 days a year), but rather average rider.
Location: Bogus Basin; Boise, Idaho
Conditions: Chopped up & icy groomers.

First impressions were that this thing is suuuper fun! Grips better than I expected in icy night riding conditions.
Flex felt medium-ish and was relatively similar to my Capita Mega Merc, but perhaps just a touch softer. 
Was pretty snappy and also much more damp/stable than I was expecting. For reference, yesterday I rode this and my K2 Alchemist 163 and shockingly, my fastest speeds of the day were on the Dancehaul Pro by a significant margin. As I said, it had better edge hold than I was expecting given the conditions and allowed me to really lay it over and rip a turn.

It was most fun on edge, but also was great on side hits & gaps and rode pretty darn well switch when I popped a few 180's.

I'm hoping to ride the standard version and put together a more detailed and proper review & comparison. I will follow up with that and some photos as soon as possible.

If any of you all are in the area or coming through and want to ride, just hit me up!


----------



## Scalpelman (Dec 5, 2017)

Nelsnow said:


> I got the Pro last week and have 2 days on it now. I also have the standard version on the way, so I feel a little irresponsible coming in without a proper comparison reference point but, here goes!
> Ridden with: Rome Katanas & K2 Maysis Boots
> My Stats:
> 5'8" 193 lbs and size 9 boot.
> ...


Yeah I’m gonna have to pull the trigger on one. I’m 170lb and was thinking the 147. Any comparisons to the yup? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nelsnow (Dec 20, 2017)

Scalpelman said:


> Yeah I’m gonna have to pull the trigger on one. I’m 170lb and was thinking the 147. Any comparisons to the yup?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Flex is pretty similar between the pro and my 157.5 Yup. On edge, the Yup wants to make a little bit tighter turns. DH Pro is a tad more damp than the Yup as well. I felt like the snap was a little more accessible on the dancehaul when popping in flats, but both do well off of features and side hits.

They have some similarities for sure and neither one are boards I like to get off of on any given day. I will say this. I rode the Yup and the DH Pro both on an icy night where everything was chopped up and crusty. I took the Yup back to the car and spent the rest of the night on the Dancehaul.

I won’t be giving up either deck but I like the DH better by a significant margin in harder snow conditions. Could just be me. I’d take either one as a one board solution if I had to.

if you want specific attributes compared let me know.


----------



## kamakani (Dec 21, 2021)

I just had my first day on the DH Pro, 152. Loved it. I'm 5"10 175 lbs, size 12 boots. I rode Union Atlas bindings.

Did not feel any toe or heel drag and got it over on its side pretty far. Carving is fun. Flex is more Medium+ than stiff. Base is quick. Fairly stable at speed. Took a few small jumps, Board landed well. Turns quickly in the trees and moguls. 

I really like the board and recommend it. Super fun. Enjoy!


----------



## jacobenchile3 (Jan 12, 2017)

Ended up getting a DH Pro. Absolutely incredible. I'd call it a 5/10 flex. Such a great all around board. Carves well and is still playful where you want it to be. Floats well too.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Graham14 said:


> She's here! Can't wait to get out on the new Pro model! It feels slightly stiffer by touch and while strapped in but the real test will be on snow! I'll repost back for sure.





Nelsnow said:


> I got the Pro last week and have 2 days on it now. I also have the standard version on the way. I'm hoping to ride the standard version and put together a more detailed and proper review & comparison. I will follow up with that and some photos as soon as possible.


Well boys, let's hear the comparison!


----------



## GregT943 (Apr 1, 2019)

Yes, we need a good comparison between the standard DH and pro. I need a spring time party board and I'm leaning towards the standard DH.


----------



## Nelsnow (Dec 20, 2017)

Triple8Sol said:


> Well boys, let's hear the comparison!


To make it short and sweet, I kept the pro.
I think if I weighed less, I’d have gone with the standard DH.
I’m around 200 lbs and just found the standard model too soft and the pro was like Goldilocks.


----------



## GregT943 (Apr 1, 2019)

Well the pro is out of stock in all sizes so I guess that narrows it down to the standard version for me. I'm 180 pounds, so hopefully I don't find it too soft. I was also looking at the Telos backslash but its only available in 143 now and it's $125 more than the dancehaul. The Gnu Gremlin looks like a good choice as well, but I don't like how it has magnetraction, it's just not needed on a C3 profile. Everything is pointing me towards the dancehaul.


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

GregT943 said:


> Well the pro is out of stock in all sizes so I guess that narrows it down to the standard version for me. I'm 180 pounds, so hopefully I don't find it too soft. I was also looking at the Telos backslash but its only available in 143 now and it's $125 more than the dancehaul. The Gnu Gremlin looks like a good choice as well, but I don't like how it has magnetraction, it's just not needed on a C3 profile. Everything is pointing me towards the dancehaul.


Where are you located? Might have a 148 backslash for sale, Im lazy and hate shipping though 🙁, I'm on the 152 dancehaul regular at 160lbs and there's definitely a lot of overlap with the backlash, the new nerd relic also rides similar and would be a great choice


----------



## GregT943 (Apr 1, 2019)

16gkid said:


> Where are you located? Might have a 148 backslash for sale, Im lazy and hate shipping though 🙁, I'm on the 152 dancehaul regular at 160lbs and there's definitely a lot of overlap with the backlash, the new nerd relic also rides similar and would be a great choice


I'm in Vermont or Massachusetts, I think I would rather be on the 153 Backslash anyways. How does your dancehaul compare to your backslash?


----------



## Yotaismygame (10 mo ago)

That's one sexy board.


----------



## PersyDonkers (Jan 2, 2020)

Graham14 said:


> She's here! Can't wait to get out on the new Pro model! It feels slightly stiffer by touch and while strapped in but the real test will be on snow! I'll repost back for sure.
> View attachment 159874


😍That gold tho!


----------



## astralz (Dec 19, 2021)

It is back in stock on evo.com. 

I called and was told there were 20 in stock.

Still not discounted for the end of the season. If the price on their site drops within 30 days of purchase they will refund the difference tho.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

astralz said:


> It is back in stock on evo.com.
> 
> I called and was told there were 20 in stock.


I picked one up, but haven't had a chance to get out on it yet. Hopefully a couple times before Crystal/Bachelor close at the end of this month...


----------



## Pokitren (8 mo ago)

astralz said:


> It is back in stock on evo.com.
> 
> I called and was told there were 20 in stock.
> 
> Still not discounted for the end of the season. If the price on their site drops within 30 days of purchase they will refund the difference tho.


Will they refund the difference? Why would they do that if the product has already been sold?


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Pokitren said:


> Will they refund the difference? Why would they do that if the product has already been sold?


Because it's their officially posted policy. Not that uncommon among larger US retailers that emphasize the customer experience as part of their marketed image.


----------



## GregT943 (Apr 1, 2019)

Pokitren said:


> Will they refund the difference? Why would they do that if the product has already been sold?


Also a lot of large retailers allow returns within 30 days of purchase and offer free shipping on returns. So technically if you bought a product and it went on sale within the return period, you could return it for a full refund and simply repurchase the item at the sale price. By refunding the purchaser the difference between the full price and sale price, the retailer saves themselves the trouble of restocking an item and paying return shipping. So it actually can work in the retailers favor to have this policy.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

GregT943 said:


> Also a lot of large retailers allow returns within 30 days of purchase and offer free shipping on returns. So technically if you bought a product and it went on sale within the return period, you could return it for a full refund and simply repurchase the item at the sale price. By refunding the purchaser the difference between the full price and sale price, the retailer saves themselves the trouble of restocking an item and paying return shipping. So it actually can work in the retailers favor to have this policy.


I wasn't aware of any retailers that offer free _return _shipping on snowboards? Can you share which ones?


----------



## GregT943 (Apr 1, 2019)

Triple8Sol said:


> I wasn't aware of any retailers that offer free _return _shipping on snowboards? Can you share which ones?


Looks like most have changed their policy. Now it's a flat $7 or $6 return shipping fee at all the major ones. Backcountry, The House, Evo, Moosejaw, REI, all do $6-$7 flat rate returns for snowboards sold in the US.


----------



## Chinaman5000 (8 mo ago)

GregT943 said:


> Also a lot of large retailers allow returns within 30 days of purchase and offer free shipping on returns. So technically if you bought a product and it went on sale within the return period, you could return it for a full refund and simply repurchase the item at the sale price. By refunding the purchaser the difference between the full price and sale price, the retailer saves themselves the trouble of restocking an item and paying return shipping. So it actually can work in the retailers favor to have this policy.


Just bought the Dancehaul Pro but probably will have to wait till next szn to try it out. EVO had a Memoiral Day sale and I got the difference refunded to me (I bought at full price). I think as long as it’s within 30 days.


----------



## GregT943 (Apr 1, 2019)

My wife just bought me a standard Salomon Dancehaul as a gift. Christy Sports still had some 152s in stock for a good price so she grabbed me one.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Finally got the DH Pro on snow over the weekend. Really put it through its paces with the late-Spring conditions--everything from creamy wet pow on top of granular crust to exposed icy faces, rutted out moguls, and grabby dirty snow. The added stiffness between your feet really helps make it a little more stable while retaining most of the torsional flex. The nose is still on the softer side like the US Cadet/Explorer, so you still have to pay attention to how you pivot. This is pretty much exactly what I was looking for..a slightly more confident DH that is still fun as hell. Will have to wait until next season to test it out in some proper pow.


----------



## astralz (Dec 19, 2021)

Anyone have insight if there will be a 22/23 version of the pro?


----------

